# Floating clear particles !!



## nanzclaire (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys! Check out the pic as attached. It's a coconut / palm kernel/sweet almond and olive oil ev blend of liquid soap. I added glycerin and some EO after diluted . 

And after a week, there is some particles( or I just realised now!) 

Can anyone tell me if this is bacterias or did I do something wrong or is this normal?! 

Thanks!


----------



## nanzclaire (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## KristaY (Oct 30, 2015)

A week would be really fast to grow bacteria, yeast, mold, etc large enough you could see really well. Especially in the pH of soap. I might be completely wrong so someone correct me if so. How does it smell? Is it a bit off (rancid) like you get with DOS?

I wonder if you've got a bit of EO separation. Did you use an emulsifier like PS80?


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 30, 2015)

Many people sequester there soap for a week or two so that the insolubles or unsaponfiables settle out. There is also cloud point - when your soap temperature lowers to the point that the insolubles start to go out of solution, you will see cloudiness, ghosting, white dots, a white layer on the bottom - all of this goes away and clarity is restored as the temperature of the soap warms back up. Many things affect cloud point including the FO or EO used.


----------



## Susie (Oct 31, 2015)

I still don't see the particles, even with my new glasses.  But Faith is correct that lots of folks sequester their soap to allow particles to precipitate out.  I tend to use oils that have few, if any, sort of particles to precipitate out.  Some oils are just going to create them, though.  

It could also be the temperature.  I don't live anywhere that has temperatures low enough to cause cloud point, but I have certainly observed that happening in commercial products when I have visited colder climates.  

If you had any sort of separation issue, you would have a layer of oils floating on top of the soap.  I don't see that, unless the bottle in the foreground is full, and not colored.  Then we have issues.


----------



## nanzclaire (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry for my late reply guys! I have faced another issue! 

I diluted the 100% Castile soap , then added 2% of glycerin and 2% of avocado oil , I emulsified my EO before adding to the mix.. Then strange thing happened ! My soap looks completely cloudy! 

I had it sit over night. But still cloudy. 

Anyone can explain if this is still usable and why would this occur ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Susie (Nov 8, 2015)

Did you use PS80?


----------



## nanzclaire (Nov 8, 2015)

I didn't Sussie, I only used the emulsifier with EO before adding to the diluted soap


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 8, 2015)

Which emulsifier did you use? How much and so on and so on?


----------



## nanzclaire (Nov 8, 2015)

To The EG: I used the Germany Basf one made with Castor oil I believe! I used it in ratio of 4:1 EO! 



This one is after the dilution with added Additives


This one is how the original looks like right after dilution with distilled water at ratio of 4:1


Can my soap be used ? 
How come it turns out like this? 
Thanks!


----------

